# Fence Post Praise



## Nathan Sampson (Oct 18, 2012)

I would liek to let you guys and gals know about these fence post I got from TSC. I love these step in fiberglass post they carry 4 strands of hot wire and do an excellent job as long as your corners are metal our wood and can keep the wire tight. I had a tree fall directly on top of one last night from a wind storm yeah it broke it some but when i got the tree off the wire it stood right back up doing its job again. I can now wait for a few days to replace it if I want. They are easy to install and easy to replace and they hold a goat in like nothing else i have ever seen. I have only had 2 of my herd get out and then they jump right back in.


New post $1.79






Tree that hit it





The Break 





It still standing Tall





I would highly recommend these cost effective fence post. 

Thanks Nathan


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info! How tall are they and how high is the highest strand? Are the strand holders/guides movable or fixed?


----------



## Nathan Sampson (Oct 18, 2012)

OK the stats on these are taking them off TSC website for them so if I am wrong please forgive me.

Build a safe and sturdy fence with the Sun Guard II Fiberglass Step-In. Post. This lightweight, durable fiberglass fence post will not rot or rust. It's easy to install, maintenance free, and flexes on impact to ensure your animals' safety.

Sunguard II fiberglass step-in post fiberglass fence posts won't cause shorts
Will not rot or rust, cost effective, maintenance free, flex upon impact, lightweight & durable, easy to install, 4-way fin design for added soil stability, pointed bottom for easier installation, top and middle clip molded in place bottom clip adjustable, 10 year warranty not to yellow or splinter from sun and weather
Temporary electrical fence applications
Ideal for rotational grazing
Posts flex upon impact and return upright without popping out of the ground


The previous was directly from the sight i will get the measurements from one I have here.

The holder/guides are fixed and are at the following distance from ground to the first it is 8 inches then to the next it  is 8 inches then 10 inches then 12 inches total length of post is 48 inches when installed it is roughly 38 inches to top wire.

Mine have not even thought about jumping it either it is a great product at a great price. I whole heartedly recommend this product especially if you build good corners.


----------



## Bossroo (Oct 19, 2012)

Nathan Sampson said:
			
		

> OK the stats on these are taking them off TSC website for them so if I am wrong please forgive me.
> 
> Build a safe and sturdy fence with the Sun Guard II Fiberglass Step-In. Post. This lightweight, durable fiberglass fence post will not rot or rust. It's easy to install, maintenance free, and flexes on impact to ensure your animals' safety.
> 
> ...


Location, location, location as in real estate also applies here too.   This fiberglass step-in type of fence post may  be fairly easy to install in your pasture... however in my way out West pasture where we have a hardpan on or just below the surface ... we need a very heavy iron fencepost and use a heavy duty post pounder for something like 5 min. each  and hope that we don't hit a rock.  We would need a motor driven post hole digger to dig a hole, then insert one of these fiberglass fence posts, then backfill.


----------



## Kellykidz (Oct 21, 2012)

Location, location, location as in real estate also applies here too.   This fiberglass step-in type of fence post may  be fairly easy to install in your pasture... however in my way out West pasture where we have a hardpan on or just below the surface ... we need a very heavy iron fencepost and use a heavy duty post pounder for something like 5 min. each  and hope that we don't hit a rock.  We would need a motor driven post hole digger to dig a hole, then insert one of these fiberglass fence posts, then backfill.      



I use my husbands battery drill and go through drill bits but the places I use the temporary fence I only want it there a few weeks at a time.


----------

